# Постоянные боли в грудном отделе. Помогите разобраться



## Надежда Русакова (15 Янв 2018)

Доброго времени суток,уважаемые доктора и жители форума.
Прошу помочь мне с предположениями,от чего болит спина и к какому врачу идти. Была у участкового терапевта,она к моим жалобам отнеслась,на мой взгляд,не серьезно(могу ошибаться),посоветовала делать больше зарядку...Но зарядка категорически не помогала и не помогает...
Итак,анамнез:
Возраст 35,сидячая работа за компьютером,лишний вес(год назад-ожирение 4 степени,сейчас похудела на 35 кг,но характер и интенсивность болей никак не поменялись).
Боли в спине поделила на три отдела:
1) грудной отдел спины(если правильно называю)- боль между ребер при изменении положения во всем отделе равномерно. В состоянии покоя-не болит. При движении болит всегда,не проходит. Боль не сильная,но изматывает постоянство. Облегчение ненадолго приносит,если я начинаю вытягиваться,делать наклоны,скручивания и т.п.,то есть как-бы растягиваю мышцы. В этот момент ощущение прилива крови к мышцам и становится немного легче.
2) Боль в поясничном отделе позвоночника. Болит в конкретном месте в позвоночнике при наклоне,скручивании(как-бы при растяжении позвоночника в этом месте. Боль режущая,но терпимая. Иногда в этом же месте начинает болеть,если долго стою в неудобном положении,например при мытье посуды.
3) Иногда возникает сильное жжение в одной точке в мышце под лопаткой,если долго нахожусь в неудобной позе. Устраняется или облегчается тем же растяжением мышцы. Но через несколько дней боль опять возникает.
Очень надеюсь на Ваши ответы,устала от этой боли. Надо как-то решать...
Заранее всем большое спасибо!



Забыла написать,что когда вытягиваю грудной отдел(боли №1),то слышится множественный хруст.


----------



## La murr (15 Янв 2018)

@Надежда Русакова, добрый вечер!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (15 Янв 2018)

Необходимо обратиться к неврологу по месту жительства.


----------



## Надежда Русакова (16 Янв 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо большое! Записалась на прием.


----------



## Ольга83 (17 Янв 2018)

Вы мрт грудного отдела позвоночника делали???


----------

